# smell burning wood through respirator?



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Quick question here - can you smell burning wood through a P100 mask if it's sealed properly?

I was ripping down some oak boards last night and my blade is in need of a cleaning. There was quite a bit of burning on the cuts. I could smell it slightly through my respirator which caught me off-guard. I am relatively new to woodworking, been using the respirator for about 6 months or so, and I've always been surprised by how much I can't smell with it on. But I've never done this much cutting with this much burning before so I wasn't sure. Just wondering if I should check my fit or if this is normal. Thanks.

EDIT: I should note my dust collection is non-existant. It is very high on the priority list though, already have a dust collector, but I only have 1×15A circuit in the shop so I can't run it at the same time. Working on code and permit requirements for the electrical upgrade currently.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

A P100 mask is a particle filter mask. It is not designed to remove vapors. You will be able to smell all kinds of things through it, even if it is sealing perfectly.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Quick question here - can you smell burning wood through a P100 mask if it s sealed properly?
> 
> But I ve never done this much cutting with *this much burning* before so I wasn t sure. Just wondering if I should check my fit or if this is normal. Thanks.
> - jamsomito


You should double check the alignment of you saw, make sure your fence is parallel with the blade.
Then you should get your blade sharpened or buy a new one. Dull blades can cause accidents.
Be safe!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

@Kazooman - thanks. I'm aware it's just a particle filter. I was hoping that was the case, but wanted to be sure. First noticed that one time when I was in the shop and had to run in to use the bathroom - kept the mask on and the wife was making broccoli - that hit me upside the nostrils!

@jbay - thanks for the suggestion. I just did a project out of oak, albeit a lot smaller one, and there was no burning on that. I think this had to do with handling large boards (my possible error), and some binding as I cut (no riving knife). I'm pretty sure the blade just needs to be cleaned but next time I'm out there I'll double check alignment. For what it's worth, I pushed through about 100 linear feet yesterday, what I consider a lot anyway. Some pieces had burning most of the length and some had almost none.


----------



## BoardButcherer (Feb 21, 2018)

The only perfect personal air filtration system is a full-body bubble-boy setup. No manufacturer has figured out how to make a mask that does a perfect seal around every possible facial structure.

A little bit of dust isn't going to cripple you by the time you're 40 either. I wouldn't worry about things like catching a whiff of wood smoke every now and then. If you're not coughing up a lung the mask is doing it's job.


----------

